# Formula change for Innova...



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just read Innova is changing there formula as well....

Formula changes include:

* Substituting pumpkin for garlic. Pumpkin is a great source of antioxidents.
* Increased levels of DHA and EPA (omega 3 and 6) for brain develompent.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Why do the dog food companies keep changing their formulas. Makes it very frustrating. Maybe the pumpkin will help more dogs and not change it too much.


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

We feed a little pumpkin on top of our Innova... so I guess this means Lily will get 2x her pumpkin needs now.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hopefully that's ALL the changes being made ???? Is that an across the board for all varieties???? You'd think that they'd learn from some of the disastrous changes other companies have made........ and LEAVE IT ALONE !!!!! New and improved should not apply to dog food ................ old and standard sounds much better to me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Most of the times changes are made because it's cost effective. I have no idea if this is the case with this food though.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no. I just changed Tango from Canidae to Innova bc of Canidae's formula change. Sigh.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Oh no. I just changed Tango from Canidae to Innova bc of Canidae's formula change. Sigh.


 
I was thinking of making the same change. I am going to feed the new pup Innova Puppy Lg breed so I was considering switching Magic over too. Her poop has not been the same since the new formula change with Canidae. How is Tango doing on the Innova?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango is doing great on Innova- shining coat and shining eyes- good poop. The Canidae change upset her tummy. However, Tally& Finn couldnt handle the Innova(too rich?), but they are doing well on Eagle Pack Hollistic.


----------



## John's Golden (Feb 25, 2008)

I looked at the Innova web site and they changed the outside of the bags and I think the calories are lower now from 557 kcal/cup to 507 Kcal/cup-which is good. I did not see any info on changes or new formula on the website, but did see the pumpkin in the ingredients and they seem to have changed the adult formula to have small and large bits formula?-same ingedients. Maybe if they only changed to pumpkin they didn't feel the need to say anything?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tango is doing great on Innova- shining coat and shining eyes- good poop. The Canidae change upset her tummy. However, Tally& Finn couldnt handle the Innova(too rich?), but they are doing well on Eagle Pack Hollistic.


 
Our crew is on a combo too.... Innova large breed adult for the golden girls and Eagle Pack Holistic Duck for Cody and Syd. Cody's been on the EP for about 2 years, and he's done great ( inc. beating AIHA and all the other infectious horrors that go along with).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

John's Golden said:


> I looked at the Innova web site and they changed the outside of the bags and I think the calories are lower now from 557 kcal/cup to 507 Kcal/cup-which is good. I did not see any info on changes or new formula on the website, but did see the pumpkin in the ingredients and they seem to have changed the adult formula to have small and large bits formula?-same ingedients. Maybe if they only changed to pumpkin they didn't feel the need to say anything?


How many calories are in garlic? If the only change was from Garlic to Pumpkin, would the calories drop by 50? I just read Mary's post. Wouldn't more Omega's add to the caloric content? I suppose it would matter what the source is. Hmmm...confusing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, and a thought off the top of my head. If the omega 3's are plant based ( such as from flax), the calorie count would be lower than from fish oil I would imagine. However, plant based omega 3's have to be converted in a dog's body and most, if not all, are not able to used.


----------



## TwoSweetBabies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am new here but I had been searching for reviews on the new Innova formula and I noticed some people here had some of the same questions I did! I emailed the company and got a reply answering a lot of my questions so I thought I would share. Here is also a link to their newsletter, explaining some of the changes. http://www.naturapet.com/images/naturagraph_2008-13.pdf
Here is the email I received:
Thank you for contacting Natura Pet Products with your concerns regarding our Innova Adult Dog Food. We have recently completed an “Innova Refresh” in which we have slightly changed the food. Not only will the packaging have changed but the food itself will have some slight changes as well. Please visit our website http://www.innovapet.com to see the new changes to the packaging as well as a review of the ingredients. 

The recent changes to the ingredients are…we have added flaxseed to provide an additional increased level of omega-3 fatty acids, Herring Oil to provide the long-chain omega-3 fatty acids EPA and DHA, Lecithin to provide an additional source of the essential nutrient choline, and Rosemary Extract is addition to our preservative system. 

We have also replaced garlic in our Innova foods with pumpkin. When garlic was first introduced as ingredient in Innova only its positive health benefits were known. More recently consumption of very large amounts of garlic have been found to rarely cause damage to red blood cells. (Please keep in mind that it would take 1 pound of garlic eaten in one sitting to cause any damage.) Although the levels found in Innova foods have always been much lower than any level found to cause any harm and have repeatedly been shown to be completely safe in feeding trials, Natura decided to lead the industry and replace garlic with a “SuperFood” to error on the side of caution. Therefore, garlic is no longer used in Innova foods and treats and has been replaced by pumpkin. Although pumpkin is sometimes thought of as mainly a good source of fiber, it is an even better source of vitamins and antioxidants such as alpha- and beta-carotene. Therefore, the beneficial antioxidants from pumpkin were added to the Innova foods without requiring a significant change in fiber level or stool quality performance. 

Around half of the new Innova bags list different values for the calories per cup of food. For those select products, half (or about one quarter of the dry products) will have a higher value and half (or about one quarter of the dry products) will have a lower value than previously printed on old packaging. These updates reflect the more precise specifications Natura is able to meet for each and every batch of product made. Before Natura manufactured its own dry food in its state-of-the-art facility in Fremont, Nebraska, the ability to as closely monitor and adjust the fat levels and density of kibble in Innova was less. These wider batch-to-batch variations were accounted for in the older “calories per cup” values. With Innova’s new packaging, Natura has taken the opportunity to provide the most accurate values possible. We anticipate that this change in reported value *will have no effect on the amount existing customers need to feed* as all of the foods’ outstanding digestibility and palatability has remained unchanged. For those pets new to Innova, the new 
“Calories per cup” values and corresponding feeding guidelines should provide the best initial amount to feed to maintain a healthy body weight. 

I hope this information was helpful to you. If you have any additional questions or concerns please feel free to contact me at your convenience. 

Best Regards, 

Ashley 
Natura Consumer Service Rep 

Hope this helps everyone!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's an interesting letter, bc I wrote to the forum about garlic when I first considered Innova. I was reassured by the answers that ther garlic was fine, and it has been. Seems like a positive change with the calories lower, but I have lost faith in the various companies and am a tiny bit paranoid!


----------



## TwoSweetBabies (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually just finished reading your post about your concerns regarding garlic. I, like you, was concerned at first about many companys using garlics in dog foods. And was reassured to see that it would take a very large amount to actually harm the dog. However, I just was still a bit paranoid about it and am personally happy to see they have replaced it with something like pumpkin, which I give my dogs anyway.
I have yet to try the new formula since I am still on an older bag, but I will definitely be curious as to how well they do on it!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Even with all the recent changes and food disasters, I continue to have faith in Natura products. I have been feeling Evo, Innova, and California Natural to all my animals and I absolutely love it.


----------



## TwoSweetBabies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Have been on the new Innova for a bit now...*

Just wanted to update that my dogs have tried the new formula of Innova and have seen no negative changes! *whew*! thats a relief...
In fact, they almost seem to like it more than the old formula, even though it is a small change. Maybe they didnt like garlic? hahah
Just wanted to update everyone!


----------

